# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  watt RMS και εμπορικά watt

## glegolas

γειά σας...!!!θα μπω κατεφθειαν στο ψητό...ενας φίλος μου είπε οτι υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι μέτρησης των watt ενός ηχείου ή ενος ενησχητή,επίσης μου είπε οτι τα μεν λέγονται rms και τα άλλα δεν θυμώτανε πως τα λέγανε αλλα μου είπε οτι είναι ο τρόπος μέτρησης των εμπορικών ηχείων...μήπως θα μπορούσε κανενας να μου εξηγήσει τη διαφορά αναμεσα στα δύο αυτά ειδη και το πώσ μπορώ να δώ πόσα watt rms ειναι ενα ηχείο αν ξερο πόσα watt(απο τα αλλά) είναι το ηχείο αυτό και το αντίστροφο...???

----------


## dal_kos

Τα "εμπορικα" που λες πρεπει να ειναι τα PMPO[=Peak Music Power Output] με τα οποια μετρανε την ισχυ στα ηχεια των Η/Υ και τα βγαζουν 120W  :Laughing: 
Εδω λεει μερικα πραγματα για αυτα αλλα δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος μαθηματικος τυπος που να τα συσχετιζει.

Φιλικα,
Κωστας

----------


## PCMan

Ποιά είναι τα πραγματικά watt? 
Ας πούμε ότι ένας ενισχυτής είναι 100Watt. Τι εννοούμε μ'αυτό?
Τι διαφορά είχουν τα watt με τα watt rms?

----------


## glegolas

φίλε pcman αν θές στείλε pm το msn mail σου για να συζητησουμε περι αυτού..έχω και εγώ κάποιες απορίες γύρο απο το θέμα που είχες ανοιξει για τον ραδιοφονικο πομπό..εχω τον ίδιο και θέλω βοηθεια......φίλε κώστα thnx για την βοηθεια

----------


## lynx

> Ποιά είναι τα πραγματικά watt? 
> Ας πούμε ότι ένας ενισχυτής είναι 100Watt. Τι εννοούμε μ'αυτό?
> Τι διαφορά είχουν τα watt με τα watt rms?



ολλα πραγματικα ειναι...(αρκει βεβαια να εχουν γινει πραγματικες μετρησεις!   :Laughing: )

Ta Watt ειναι μοναδα μετρησης ισχυς...και ειναι ισοδυναμει με 1 joule/s
100W PMPO ειναι η μεγιστη η ισχυ που μπορει να βγαλει ενας ενισχυτης η που μπορει να "συκωσει" ενα μεγαφωνο
για ενα παρα πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα (διστυχος δεν ξερω ποσο >1'')
τα 100W RMS (Root mean square) ειναι αυτο που σε ενδιαφερει σε εναν ενισχυτη και στα ηχεια σου....

----------


## glegolas

αν βρεί κανείς τον τύπο μετατροπής της τιμής απο rms σε pmpo ας μας πεί..έχω εναν παλιό ενησχητή των 200 watt (rms) και θέλω να μάθω πόσα watt ηχεια -μετρημενα σε pmpo watt- σηκώνει...πάντως κατι ηχεία 300watt pmpo μου τα έκαψε...

----------


## lynx

> αν βρεί κανείς τον τύπο μετατροπής της τιμής απο rms σε pmpo ας μας πεί..έχω εναν παλιό ενησχητή των 200 watt (rms) και θέλω να μάθω πόσα watt ηχεια -μετρημενα σε pmpo watt- σηκώνει...πάντως κατι ηχεία 300watt pmpo μου τα έκαψε...



πως θα γινει αυτο μου λες???  :o δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει τετοιος τυπος, μαλλον δεν σου εξηγησα καλα τι εστι PMPO...

απλα φαντασου να σου μιλαω και ξαφνικα για 1'' να φωναζω και παλυ να σου μιλαω!   :Laughing:  
Peak power ειναι η μεγιστη σταθμη που μπορει να φτασει η εξοδος ενως ενισχυτη για κλασματα του δευτερολεπτου! ή η μεγιστη σταθμη εισοδου που μπορει να δεκτει ενα μεγαφωνο.



Υ.Γ ο ενισχυτης σου μπορει να βγαζει και 500W PMPO και 1000W PMPO...αυτο το λεει στις προδιαγραφες του ο κατασκευαστης....η αλλιος μπορεις να το μαθεις αν ξερεις το ολοκληρωμενο που φοραει...ο λογος που σου εκαψε τα ηχεια μπορει να μην ειναι αυτος που νομιζεις!! ρωτα καποιον πιο ειδικο απο εμενα...   :Wink:

----------


## Danza

Π.χ. έχω ενα ζευγος ηχεία υπολογιστή που λένε 120+120watt. καλά μέχρι εδώ.. με το δεδομένο οτι τα ηχεία αποδίδουν 2χ120βαττ πρέπει να με ακούνε οι γυρω πολυκατοικίες. με ακουνε όμως?? οχι. γιατι? γιατι πολυ απλά μια πλακέτα 5x5cm δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει  240βαττ rms σύνολο με τίποτα.. απλά ειναι τα τρίκ των εταιριών και γράφουν την PMPO ισχύ των ηχείων (Peak *Music Power* Output) ενώ στην ουσία έχεις 4+4watt RMS στην καλυτερη   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Εγώ νομίζω οτι παίζει η μέθοδος μέτρησης και νομίζω δεν έχει σχέση η μία με την αλλη (πχ DIN, RMS) πάντως η μέθοδος RMS είναι η πιο "πραγματική".

----------


## dal_kos

H Din ειναι αλλο δουλεμα....
Ειναι η πραγματικη ισχυς με 10% παραμορφωση αν δεν κανω λαθος  :Wink:

----------


## Danza

> H Din ειναι αλλο δουλεμα....
> Ειναι η πραγματικη ισχυς με 10% παραμορφωση αν δεν κανω λαθος



Ω ναί   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## hlektrologos000

Για να μην το παιδευουμε , χοντρικα τα rms  ειναι τα μισα απο τα max .

----------


## lynx

> Για να μην το παιδευουμε , χοντρικα τα rms  ειναι τα μισα απο τα max .



τι εννωεις ηλεκτρολογε? πια μισα απο ποια max? (ελπιζω να μην λες οτι RMS ειναι τα μισα PMPO διοτι αυτο δεν ειναι σωστο)  :Shocked:  για καποιους ενισχυτες ναι...οχι ομως για ολλους και για ολλα τα ολοκληρωμενα...

----------


## Danza

Eλπίζω να γίνω κατανοητός και να τα πώ σωστα   :Confused:  

λοιπόν. Για ενισχυτες 
           η ισχύς RMS ειναι η μέση ισχυς χωρις παραμόρφωση που αποδίδει ενας ενισχυτης, ενα ολοκληρωμενο, κλπ.
           η ισχύς MAX ειναι η μέγιστη ισχύς που μπορεί να αποδώσει ενας ενισχυτης , ολοκληρωμενο κλπ.
           η ισχύς PEAK ειναι η μέγιστη ισχύς που μπορει να αποδώσει στιγμιαία ενας ενισχυτης, ολοκληρωμενο κλπ.


Για ηχεία
           η ισχύς RMS ενος ηχείου ειναι η μέση ισχύς που δέχεται το ηχείο, μεγάφωνο.
           η ισχύς ΜΑΧ ενός ηχείου ειναι η μέγιστη ισχύς που δέχεται ενα ηχείο, μεγάφωνο.
           η ισχύς Peak ενός ηχείου είναι η μέγιστη ισχύς που δέχεται στιγμιαία ενα ηχείο, μεγάφωνο.
*η ισχύς PMPO είναι η μουσική ισχύς που αναπαράγει το ηχείο, μεγάφωνο.*


Οταν πάτε να αγοράσετε εναν ενισχυτη ή ηχεία βλέπετε 300+300watt, είναι RMS όμως? όχι βέβαια.. πιστεύω πως οι περισσοτεροι έχουμε ερθει σε επαφη με τετοια κτηνώδη μηχανήματα.. μπορεί λοιπόν ενας μικρος ενισχυτης του εμπορίου να αποδώσει τέτοια βάττ?? ναι θα μου πεις αν τον χρυσοπληρώσεις αλλα γενικά ειναι *δελεαστικό* για τον καταναλωτή να βλεπει 200 ή 300 βάττ ώστε αν δεν έχει ορισμένες γνωσεις να πιστεύει οτι θα είναι πολύ δυνατο το μηχάνημα που θέλει να αγοράσει (δεν υποτιμώ τις γνώσεις άλλων ατόμων με αυτο που είπα..  :Smile:  ) με λίγα λόγια μας "ξεγελάνε" οι εταιρίες...

ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα και ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν έχω πει κάτι λάθος    :Smile:

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από hlektrologos000
> 
> Για να μην το παιδευουμε , χοντρικα τα rms  ειναι τα μισα απο τα max .
> 
> 
> 
> τι εννωεις ηλεκτρολογε? πια μισα απο ποια max? (ελπιζω να μην λες οτι RMS ειναι τα μισα PMPO διοτι αυτο δεν ειναι σωστο)  για καποιους ενισχυτες ναι...οχι ομως για ολλους και για ολλα τα ολοκληρωμενα...



Ασε τα pmpo ,  ελαχιστα ηχεια  θα βρεις με αυτην την μοναδα μετρησης.

οταν ενα ηχειο γραφει πανω    ή  100w   ή 100W max   ειναι περιπου 50 wrms .

----------

